# are all pee pads created equal? What do you use?



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

are all pee pads created equal? What do you use?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Not in my option. I don't like walmart brand as they are poorly made IMO. I buy Wee Wee Pad brand in a box of 100 about $24.00 with my coupon. Arm in Hammer are good but highest price here. Publix makes a good one too. But Wee Wee are my best deal.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use washables, and love them. You pay once for them and they last for a long time. I bought a dozen and have had them for two years. I only use disposables when I travel with the dogs.

www.Personallypaws.com - www.PersonallyPaws.com


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link Pam. I use washable also. I only have 3 though. What size did you buy? I have some from amazon but too large.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

I use washable pee pads. I want to worry about my Malt tearing them up when I wasn't around. I have several of them so that I can change them out daily and wash them all once a week. These are the ones I have:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003B3S3TS/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1385946725&sr=8-2&pi=SX200[/ame]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

For disposable I buy from Publix grocery store which is a trick since I moved several hundred miles away from Publix about 6 years ago and I still HAVE to have my publix brand potty pads. I buy them by the truck load when I go south. I have yet to find any that are as good. 

We also use washable, but washable do not travel well when going back and forth to shows.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I used washables as well. Only use the throw away kind when traveling.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Washables are out for us since I live in a co-op apartment building and use the machines that everyone uses with rules saying not to wash pet items though I sneak in some things, but certainly not about to subject others to my dog's pee or poop and only do wash once a week. 
I use ValuePetSupplies.com to order puppy pads and think I pay pay $39 and free shipping for 224 pads. I find that they work just as well as other pads I spent more on. Pee never leaks through.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I get them at Costco. They are totally adequate and reasonable cost. I am really torn about how green re-usable ones are. I mean washing, drying, etc. It is an age old question that has never been answered for me.

Okay, paper or plastic? No, I carry canvas bags. What do you do for trash? I BUY tall kitchen plastic bags. Why not put your trash in paper grocery bags? We try to be good citizens of the earth, but it isn't clear how to do it. So, I just use the pads from Costco, they are inexpensive and white.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> For disposable I buy from Publix grocery store which is a trick since I moved several hundred miles away from Publix about 6 years ago and I still HAVE to have my publix brand potty pads. I buy them by the truck load when I go south. I have yet to find any that are as good.
> 
> We also use washable, but washable do not travel well when going back and forth to shows.


Carina-I agree, :thumbsup: I ran out once and picked some up at PUBLIX and they are hands down the best I've tried. but they do cost more, and never seen on sale. :angry: I could send ya some but cost fortune to ship.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have tried washables, Lucky will not use them. I use eco pads. They are 2 feet by 2 feet and I buy a 4 pk [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005N1P35S]Amazon.com: Simple Solution ECO Care Puppy Training Pads 200 pk (4x50pk): Pet Supplies[/ame] , I know some people have problems with dogs chewing the pads. Luck is good about that. I agree that if your dogs will use them, washables are the way to go.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Washables are out for us since I live in a co-op apartment building and use the machines that everyone uses with rules saying not to wash pet items though I sneak in some things, but certainly not about to subject others to my dog's pee or poop and only do wash once a week.
> I use ValuePetSupplies.com to order puppy pads and think I pay pay $39 and free shipping for 224 pads. I find that they work just as well as other pads I spent more on. Pee never leaks through.


Wow! Sue, thank you! We have been paying about $40 dollars at PetSmart for 150 pads! I just ordered what look like the same pads from ValuePetSupplies for 444 pads for $69.00! I used to order from CareALot Pet Supply ... but, UPS was charging $15 per box of pads ... that is a crime! Yes, per box! I just ordered from ValuePetSupplies and it is free shipping! I feel like we hit the jackpot!

We use a lot of pads here ... even though Snowball goes outside when on his walks. I change them every time he goes. I love them though because they do not have an odor. 

We don't use washables. For two people and a pup ... we have a lot of laundry as it is! LOL. Also, with the amount of detergent and water we would be using for washable pads ... for us, I don't think it would be cost effective ... and, I question how much it would help the environment.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow! Sue, thank you! We have been paying about $40 dollars at PetSmart for 150 pads! I just ordered what look like the same pads from ValuePetSupplies for 444 pads for $69.00! I used to order from CareALot Pet Supply ... but, UPS was charging $15 per box of pads ... that is a crime! Yes, per box! I just ordered from ValuePetSupplies and it is free shipping! I feel like we hit the jackpot!
> 
> We use a lot of pads here ... even though Snowball goes outside when on his walks. I change them every time he goes. I love them though because they do not have an odor.
> 
> We don't use washables. For two people and a pup ... we have a lot of laundry as it is! LOL. Also, with the amount of detergent and water we would be using for washable pads ... for us, I don't think it would be cost effective ... and, I question how much it would help the environment.


Good deal Marie. I am paying about 22 cents pad. The ones Sue uses are 16 cents if you buy #448 pack. I use both cloth and disposable. Im also ordering from value pets for my next pads. I keep one larger cloth pad under the pads in case Sammie's aim is off...:HistericalSmiley: but I like the cloth too. They don't blow around on the patio. I get so tired of buying pads for two dogs. The site Pam posted has the sm size cloth I want (like a wee pad). I could only find larger ones on amazon. I love it when members post fav sites. Now I have a good site for both. 

We should start a thread "YOUR FAV DOGGIE WEBSITES" :chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Washables are out for us since I live in a co-op apartment building and use the machines that everyone uses with rules saying not to wash pet items though I sneak in some things, but certainly not about to subject others to my dog's pee or poop and only do wash once a week.
> I use ValuePetSupplies.com to order puppy pads and think I pay pay $39 and free shipping for 224 pads. I find that they work just as well as other pads I spent more on. Pee never leaks through.


Sue-are they always free shipping?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Carina-I agree, :thumbsup: I ran out once and picked some up at PUBLIX and they are hands down the best I've tried. but they do cost more, and never seen on sale. :angry: I could send ya some but cost fortune to ship.


When I go to visit my sister in GA I buy 10 packs and wheel the wagon over the the UPS store and ship them to myself. I know it is crazy but then I think about how much less action the other pee pads I have bought see bc I have to change them more often. If I put these down, I can get more pees per pad before having to throw them away.  When Nida was still living down South she graciously offered to buy me some. I am still working on some of the packs she picked up for me. When I go visit my sister over the holidays I will stuff my car to the gills again.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

So Lisa the breeder where I got faith uses the absorbent cloth pages that they use in the hospital on beds! They are AMAZinG they wash right up and are heavy enough my lil stinker faith cannot drag them around! They are also bigger which I love!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Sue-are they always free shipping?


Kandis - I always get the 224 22x23" I think pads and there is always free shipping on them. I go through a carton of them every two months. Each pad will take several pees but sometimes mr fussy doesn't want to pee twice on one or in the morning he goes a lot and I just pick it up after that and put a new one down.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - I always get the 224 22x23" I think pads and there is always free shipping on them. I go through a carton of them every two months. Each pad will take several pees but sometimes mr fussy doesn't want to pee twice on one or in the morning he goes a lot and I just pick it up after that and put a new one down.


Thanks Sue! Sounds exactly same as us. I hate tossing them too soon but whatcha gonna do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the washable, but I keep the disposable on hand for travel, and to use in my bathroom at night before bedtime. I think they're all too tired to chew them up then. I buy 101 Dalmation Brand from Krogers. I get 101 pads for under $20.00 . I booked marked Pam!s site. I need more , and Amazon doesn't have the medium.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> For disposable I buy from Publix grocery store which is a trick since I moved several hundred miles away from Publix about 6 years ago and I still HAVE to have my publix brand potty pads. I buy them by the truck load when I go south. I have yet to find any that are as good.
> 
> We also use washable, but washable do not travel well when going back and forth to shows.


I am also hooked on to the Publix brand puppy pads and won't use anything else now - thanks to Carina! They are really thick and absorbent and nothing else I have tried holds up as well. When I lived down south and had Publix stores nearby, it was no problem but I have since moved back to VA so now have no where to buy these! :w00t: When I moved up, I brought back tons with me and have asked family members traveling up from the south to bring me some too...dreading the day when I run out of my stock! haha! 

I have never tried washable puppy pads because I've always lived in apartment complexes or with family where I have to share the washing machine. With the disposable pads, I replace them up daily or as soon as they have a couple of pees on them, otherwise they start to get stinky. Do you leave the washable pads down longer? Or just do laundry constantly?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I use the washable, but I keep the disposable on hand for travel, and to use in my bathroom at night before bedtime. I think they're all too tired to chew them up then. I buy 101 Dalmation Brand from Krogers. I get 101 pads for under $20.00 . I booked marked Pam!s site. I need more , and Amazon doesn't have the medium.


Deb---Do you like 24x24? Just ordered dozen green like ones you have. Finally found right size on pans site. :chili:

Nida--I will put soiled pads in a trash can with liner and lid, like dirty diapers. Not sure how often I will wash yet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow! Sue, thank you! We have been paying about $40 dollars at PetSmart for 150 pads! I just ordered what look like the same pads from ValuePetSupplies for 444 pads for $69.00! I used to order from CareALot Pet Supply ... but, UPS was charging $15 per box of pads ... that is a crime! Yes, per box! I just ordered from ValuePetSupplies and it is free shipping! I feel like we hit the jackpot!
> 
> We use a lot of pads here ... even though Snowball goes outside when on his walks. I change them every time he goes. I love them though because they do not have an odor.
> 
> We don't use washables. For two people and a pup ... we have a lot of laundry as it is! LOL. Also, with the amount of detergent and water we would be using for washable pads ... for us, I don't think it would be cost effective ... and, I question how much it would help the environment.


Girl--just got that big box of PADS arty: #444 is over twice the pads at price I was paying. Thanks for the tip Sue. :drinkup: once I get my new reusable ones I'm all set for a LONG time. Saving $$ is great.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have some of the washable from personally paws and just a pack of the ones from Publix and boy are they nice! I can see why Carina and Nida raved about them. I usually put a disposable on top of the washable for when I go to work. Reese is the only that uses the pads consistently even if we're all home, the others prefer to go outside. I might order the ones that Marie suggested I'm just worried if I'll like the as much as the Publix brand.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I use the Walgreens disposable pads...I can get 200 for $40...they are quilted and hold up well...we are finally getting a Publix here, so I will have to check theirs out.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I use the washable pads for adult incontinence. They are large, hold up well washing after washing and are very reasonably priced. I think $10 each


----------

